# the basement



## basement_guy (Oct 13, 2012)

This is my workingspace.





I have a lathe: emco compact 5




a milling colum that fits on the back of the lathe although mine is on a separate crosstable.   




and a small drilpress






There is also a grinder and a vise fitted on a workbench.  That is next to the mill.   
Later I want to upgrade the cabinets.


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 13, 2012)

Great machines and workspace. Thanks for sharing


----------

